

Why should you try Web Workers?  - codersky

Have you ever seen a “Unresponsive JavaScript” alert box? This occurs because a long-running Javascript is running very slow and while it is trying to run it halts all other user activity, such as clicking on buttons, dynamically changing CSS, etc. http://codersky.com/web-application-development-0312
======
kaolinite
Can't remember the last time I saw an unresponsive Javascript box, actually.
Must be years ago though.

